# Where to buy Rainbow tweeters?



## fantasy (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a set of Profis and one of the tweeters is kinda messed up. I was wondering where could I buy some new/used Rainbow tweeters, specifically the CAL 26 silk ones to match with its mids. 

I'm planning to run them passive. Is there any other tweeter that would sound comparable to the CAL 26 if I couldn't get them?


----------



## fantasy (Dec 11, 2007)

I've called some of the dealers on Rainbow's site and none of them carry the brand anymore. They told me that Rainbow just kinda left the country.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

not in the DIY Music Forum...

Try posting this question in the General Forum.


----------

